# 1932 Leblond Regal 10" x 24" - $750 (Sonora)



## MrWhoopee (Apr 1, 2018)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/1932-leblond-regalmetall-lathe/6545317738.html


----------



## benmychree (Apr 1, 2018)

Neat!


----------

